# Mac mini ou disque ur externe?



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Chers MacGméniens  
Une petite question gratuite:

Je viens de griller mon disque dur externe   
est ce que le petit Mac Mini peut servir de sauvegarde externe car il ne semble guère plus cher qu'un laCie ou Pocket...
Merci de vos idées et de vos aides
Pat


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

salut,

moi je trouve que mac mini me parait très cher pour un DD ext. et surtout de faible capacité 600¤ pour 80 Go
quand tu vois ça
non?


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

Bien que pas spécialiste de la question, il semblait que certains prétendaient que les DD des Mac mini ne sont pas rapides. Je n'ai aucun ordre de grandeur à te proposer.
Pour le démarrer en DD externe, tu as besoin d'un clavier, non ? C'est pas très grave mais ça ne fait pas un peu lourd, à moins que tu puisses naviguer de l'un à l'autre avec un seul clavier, démarrer le Mac mini définitivement en pomme-T... ?
C'est pas bête cette idée. Je vais regretter mon LaCie 80 Go, moi...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

merci Berthold et Nonos de vos dires
Que feriez vous à ma place?


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

Bon, d'accord avec Nonos, ça fait cher le DD externe, mais ça reste quand même un Mac à part entière, en plus... bon selon les situations de chacun ça n'est pas forcément un avantage...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Ben moije dis que pour le meme prix t'as un DD de bien plus grande capacité ( blague à part je sais pas si ce sujet est à sa place dans le bar  )


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

et comme cela on a un deuxième mac en secour  
mais ce n'est qu'une idée à la noix


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai que c'est pas tellement le lieu, un peu de tenue dans ce bar quand même (on a dit pas de basket)
mais que fait le patron


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Ah ben evidemment l'idée du 2e mac en secours est assez tentante ( ce probleme de disque dur ne serait il pas qu'un pretexte frauduleux pour justifier l'achat d'un mini ?  :rateau: )


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

cool je viens d'avoir ma 3é étoile ça se fête!!
allez la prochaine est pour moi


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Nan laisse c'est ma tournée, Carafe- Glaçons pour tout le monde !


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

je suis désolé si je n'ai pas poster dans la bonne case.
Mes excuses à toutes et tous


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Tu es pardonné, tombe le futal ( avant que sonnyboy ne se pointe ) et  fais peter les cahuètes ! :rateau:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

félicitation à toi Nonos
mes compliments


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

à la votre


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Pierrou, mon prénom est Patrick
donc irlandais quelque part... je n'ai pas de futal moi  
non mais...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

L'abus d'alcool nuit gravement à la santé  :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

En fait ça dépend :
- de tes besoins (en informatique, hein )
- de tes moyens financiers, matériels, spaciaux, ...
- de tes envies.

Oh comme ce post te rends service . Bon si ça ne te fait rien de craquer 600 ¤, prends le MacMini. Si c'est un peu juste pour toi, prends un gros DD externe et partitionne-le avec une partition bootable de sauvegarde du DD interne (y'a un fil dans périphériques, mais j'ai la flemme de chercher).


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

ok Berthold, je vais regarder mais merci de tes interventions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Moi, comme je suis positivement pèté de thunes ; je vais me prendre un PB 17" comme DD externe...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

et sinon vous conseillez quoi comme DD externes?


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, comme je suis positivement pèté de thunes ; je vais me prendre un PB 17" comme DD externe...



tu en tendu parlé du G5 bi 2*2,5? c'est pas mal non plus mais il faut un peu plus de place&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, comme je suis positivement pèté de thunes ; je vais me prendre un PB 17" comme DD externe...




   
comme cela , quand fiston sera en vacance chez toi
tu pourras , a la plage ,  lui montrer comment plastiquer !!!!  

de la theorie a la pratique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> et sinon vous conseillez quoi comme DD externes?



ça dépend un peu de ta connectique...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

par prise Fire ... je pense que c'est un peu plus rapide peut être?


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

ne faudrait-il pas rappeler à l'aimable assistance qu'on ne parle pas de mac au bar 
Y'a tout ce qu'il faut pour ça
Merci


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ne faudrait-il pas rappeler à l'aimable assistance qu'on ne parle pas de mac au bar
> Y'a tout ce qu'il faut pour ça
> Merci



ben si mais comment on fait?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> ben si mais comment on fait?



on attend le passage d'un modo   

et en attendant si on peut dépanner...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

hi hi hihi,
je vais parcourir les divers forums spécialisés


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

les chefs modérateurs vont pas quand même m'expulser pour si peu?
Je viens d'arriver ici et je ne connais pas encore toutes les marques à prendre...
Et parfois autour d'un verre près d'un bar, on s'échange pas mal d'idées...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

pour etre 100% apple 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...qrWupWL/0.0.11.1.0.6.13.0.4.1.3.0.5.1.4.1.1.0


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

merci pour ce lien Robertav


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

au fait ton DD il a cramé sur quoi comme machine?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> les chefs modérateurs vont pas quand même m'expulser pour si peu?
> Je viens d'arriver ici et je ne connais pas encore toutes les marques à prendre...



ton fil sera simplement déplacé: rien de plus grave


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Il servait à sauvegarder de petits montages vidéo et il est tombé en rad
ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'on ne puisse même plus récupérer les données du disque dur


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Il servait à sauvegarder de petits montages vidéo et il est tombé en rad
> ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'on ne puisse même plus récupérer les données du disque dur



tu peux récuperer les infons de ton disque mais cela coute très cher si il n'y a rien de vital pour toi dedans laisse tombé cette option


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Il servait à sauvegarder de petits montages vidéo et il est tombé en rad
> ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'on ne puisse même plus récupérer les données du disque dur



Ben s'il est mort, y a peu de chances que tu récupères quoique ce soit !


----------



## nonos (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Il servait à sauvegarder de petits montages vidéo et il est tombé en rad
> ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'on ne puisse même plus récupérer les données du disque dur



au fait
il fait encore du bruit ton DD ou alors il est devenu silencieux?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> au fait
> il fait encore du bruit ton DD ou alors il est devenu silencieux?



Je me souviens que si il fait encore du bruit, on peut le redémarrer après l'avoir bien refroidi et avec une poche de glace dessus... C'est ce qu'avait fait un pote...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que si il fait encore du bruit, on peut le redémarrer après l'avoir bien refroidi et avec une poche de glace dessus... C'est ce qu'avait fait un pote...



Tu parles de ton crane apres une cuite ou d'un disque dur là?


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

non il est silencieux
je l'ai donné à un réparateur, il a sauvé quelques donnés mais pas tout
c'est pour cela que je ne sais plus quoi acheter...

Je pense qu'il n'a pas accepter de lire directement les enregistrements vidéo
et que l'on doit s'en servir que d'unité de sauvegarde. Qu'en pensez vous?
Lisez vous directement des vidéos de vos DD externes?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

le dd externe ou interne n'est pas la meme chose ?

la difference c'est pas juste une question d'habillage pour pouvoir le placer soit sur le bureau soit dans la tour ?

ici il y a un ordi  qui contient 4 DD , dont 1 pour le stokage video  , et un pour faire du montage video .

je visionne regulierement les video, le dd plus vieux a 6 ans et aucun n'as jamais eu de probleme


sur l'ordi neuf de fifille  , a bout de 3 mois le dd a fait du bruit  (un clack de ferraille )
et il ne demarrait plus ....on a supposé un virus choppe via msn (elle ne fait que cela ) ..... envoyé au sav on nous l'as remplacé


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme cela , quand fiston sera en vacance chez toi
> tu pourras , a la plage ,  lui montrer comment plastiquer !!!!
> 
> de la theorie a la pratique !!!



Moi je plaisanterais pas avec ça..

Mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, comme je suis positivement pèté de thunes ; je vais me prendre un PB 17" comme DD externe...


Moi chuis pété je vais prendre une bière comme backup


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi chuis pété je vais prendre une bière comme backup



Fais tourner!  Moi, pour suivre tes conseils, je suis à la Tsingtao depuis ce matin


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fais tourner!  Moi, pour suivre tes conseils, je suis à la Tsingtao depuis ce matin


le problème c'est que j'ai aussi suivi ce conseil


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai toujours écouté dire qu'il vallait mieux faire glisser ses fichiers sur son bureau d'ordi. que de les lires directement de sur sonn Disque dur externe... A présent je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, peut être un gain de rapidité en lecture et économie de travail du DD externe


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours écouté dire qu'il vallait mieux faire glisser ses fichiers sur son bureau d'ordi. que de les lires directement de sur sonn Disque dur externe... A présent je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, peut être un gain de rapidité en lecture et économie de travail du DD externe


Amène le nase qui t'as dit ça qu'on le viol !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Amène le nase qui t'as dit ça qu'on le viol !!!!




Aaaaaaaah?! ... Y'aurait des ouvertures? ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours écouté dire qu'il vallait mieux faire glisser ses fichiers sur son bureau d'ordi. que de les lires directement de sur sonn Disque dur externe... A présent je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, peut être un gain de rapidité en lecture et économie de travail du DD externe



attends là, deja que je suis pas trop calé (voir pas du tout ) en informatique
la je pedale completement !!!  

que ton fichier soit sur le bureau ou ailleur ce n'est pas la meme chose vu que pour le lire de toute façon l'ordi ira chercher  le dd où il est stocké?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaah?! ... Y'aurait des ouvertures? ... :love:


le problème c'est pas l'ouverture mais le stress


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attends là, deja que je suis pas trop calé (voir pas du tout ) en informatique
> la je pedale completement !!!
> 
> que ton fichier soit sur le bureau ou ailleur ce n'est pas la meme chose vu que pour le lire de toute façon l'ordi ira chercher  le dd où il est stocké?


et le placera en RAM, voui. Mais le DD externe est moins rapide que le DD interne. Ceci dit je bosse régulièrement avec des fichiers sur le DD externe, je vais pas m'enquiquiner à les rapatrier sur le DD interne à chaque fois. Quand j'ai eu qqs problèmes sur le DDint, j'ai booté sur l'externe, pas vu de grosse différence de vitesse. Si, au démarrgae, peut-être. Pas évident.

Bon, j'imagine qu'avec des vidéos bien lourdes ça peut se sentir ?

Je vais me faire un café bien noir. Quelqu'un en veut ? Avec ou sans ?


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

merci Berthold, ton café est bon!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

S'il t'en reste, j'en vais un aussi, de café, noir sucré, s'il te plait.


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Avec ou sans une lichette de goutte, j'voulais dire, crénom !  Il me reste un fond de mirabelle de 1987, va falloir se presser, y'en aura pas pour tout l'monde ! Tonnerre !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Si t'as plus de mirabelle, il me reste du calva du grand pere à damner un mort, t'en veux?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Oooooh ; 'tain d'Adèle! C'est bientôt l'heure de mon absinthe... :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oooooh ; 'tain d'Adèle! C'est bientôt l'heure de mon absinthe... :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


Ah, je comprends mieux la! Ca vient de l'absinthe!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je comprends mieux la! Ca vient de l'absinthe!



Dès que le courant est rétabli ; je sors l'iSight et je trinque avec vous... :love:  :love:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

Yes!!! je vais aller me jeter un p'tit cognac dans le gozier  
histoire de nettoyer la tuyoterie


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

a la bonne votre les jeunes


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ca se voit qu'on est au bar, en tout cas!!
POur moi, c'est plutot l'heure de l'apero, une 'tite vodka vanille sur glace.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Allez! A la bonne votre!!! :love:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

Moi le Cognac " Grande Champagne" il n'y a pas d'heure
et même pour l'apéro cest bon 
je suis pour la DDBAF
La défense des Boisson Alcoolisées Française


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez! A la bonne votre!!! :love:


 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Vive la bleue de par chez toi!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

*Boire ou conduire, il faut choisir*
Tout à fait d'accord. Ça tombe bien, on est dimanche, je bouge pas de la maison.

Envoyez tout ça, on va goûter !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> *BEnvoyez tout ça, on va goûter !*


*

Et une petite bleue pour le monsieur ; une!!! ...  Voilà ;bien tassée. Tu verses lentement l'eau sur le sucre... :love:  *


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

c'est quoi une petite bleue?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Je suis pas sur, je pencherais pour de l'absinthe, vu le sucre...
Je laisse les pro repondrent.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> *Boire ou conduire, il faut choisir*
> Tout à fait d'accord. Ça tombe bien, on est dimanche, je bouge pas de la maison.
> 
> Envoyez tout ça, on va goûter !


Ca te tente un calva du grand pere, recette maison:
2/3 de poire à poiré
1/3 de pommes à cidre
Vieilli en fut 30-40 ans, voire plus, mais celle la, je la donne pas, ca reste à domicile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur, je pencherais pour de l'absinthe, vu le sucre...
> Je laisse les pro repondrent.



L'absinthe Suisse (la vraie, artisanale et qui déchire grave) a des reflets bleus ; d'où son nom (Voir photo plus haut)
Pas vrai ; Supermoquette?


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

j'ai pas affaire à des gars qui sucent uniquement les glaçons ici! hi hi hi hi


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'absinthe Suisse (la vraie, artisanale et qui déchire grave) a des reflets bleus ; d'où son nom (Voir photo plus haut)
> Pas vrai ; Supermoquette?


Exacte, ainsi que le buveur à force


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Et c'est comment l'absinthe? je veux dire, c'est amere, sucré, acide, astringent?
J'en ai jamais bu, ca me tente bien!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est comment l'absinthe? je veux dire, c'est amere, sucré, acide, astringent?
> J'en ai jamais bu, ca me tente bien!



Plutôt amer (d'où le sussuscre) fort goût anisé (Il y en a dans la recette)... effet psychotrope dû à la présence de méthanol (en quantités cependant raisonnables) et de thuyone une mollécule proche du THC... Voilà.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ca donne envie tout ca?
je peux en trouver en France ou faut que je m'exile?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie tout ca?
> je peux en trouver en France ou faut que je m'exile?



Certains paysans du Haut Doubs en font encore clandestinement. Mais faut connaître. Sinon je prend la mienne chez un paysan Suisse (Je serre les fesses à la douane). Les espagnols font une bonne absinthe verte. le blème, c'est qu'en France, elle reste interdite.... La vraie. Ils ont ressorti des ersatzs dernièrement (effet de mode) mais qui sont épurés en thuyone et ne tirent que 45° (Vendus à un prisx prohibitif honteux). Une vraie absinthe traditionnelle tire au mons 72°.
Le mieux c'est en digeot ; sans eau ; jusqu'au bout de la nuit... )Cuite mémorable à Marseille avec une copine il y a 10 jours :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

C'est con, j'aurais bien gouté à ca...
C'est trop loin de chez moi.
Tant pis, je vais me finir au calva...


----------



## Mac ¼nos (7 Mars 2005)

il y avait un truc dans le sud aussi l'Izzara


----------



## Mac ¼nos (7 Mars 2005)

le prix du marché de l'occasion risque de s'effondrer avec ce petit dernier ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, j'aurais bien gouté à ca...
> C'est trop loin de chez moi.
> Tant pis, je vais me finir au calva...


 

Mieux le calva...

Du point de vue de l'élégance ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai, c'est classe le calva, c'est pas comme l'absinthe, ce truc de drogué dégénéré


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est classe le calva, c'est pas comme l'absinthe, ce truc de drogué dégénéré



Bé, tu peux sacrément bien te dégénérer au calva aussi


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

C'est sur, mais y'a pas de molécule proche du THC dans mon calva!


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> POur moi, c'est plutot l'heure de l'apero, une 'tite vodka vanille sur glace.




Sainte mère de Dieu, quelle horreur!!!

Une vodka sur glace, déja, c'est sacrilège. La vodka se boit glacée, certes, mais sans glaçon. Celui qui ne met pas sa vodka dans le congélateur n'est qu'un pitre sans gloire, un gougnafier du gosier, un buveur de mauvais grain. Si les tchétchènes ne s'occupent pas de lui, le RAID aura sa peau néanmoins.
Ou alors, c'est un buveur de Smirnoff ou autre Trouduculskaya inventée par Pernod-Ricard.

La vodka, donc, se boit sans glaçon, nioubie ! Sirupeuse, sortant du congélateur, entre -18° et -27°.
Et de préférence cul-sec.

Et quant à y mettre de la vanille...
Oui. A la limite. Dans une variante du blackRussian. 3 doses de vodka glacée, un soupçon d'extrait de vanille, un soupçon de liqueur de café, un bon expresso bouillant.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

la voadka vanille, c'est pour les soirées entre potes, ou on ne fini pas net net...
Sinon, une bonne zubrowska (je suis pas spécialiste non plus).
Et chez moi, la vodka est toujours au congélo, entre le roti et la glace au café!!!

Quand j'ai été en pologne, je l'ai toujours bu soit cul sec, soit allongé de jus de pomme...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sainte mère de Dieu, quelle horreur!!!
> 
> Une vodka sur glace, déja, c'est sacrilège. La vodka se boit glacée, certes, mais sans glaçon. Celui qui ne met pas sa vodka dans le congélateur n'est qu'un pitre sans gloire, un gougnafier du gosier, un buveur de mauvais grain. Si les tchétchènes ne s'occupent pas de lui, le RAID aura sa peau néanmoins.
> Ou alors, c'est un buveur de Smirnoff ou autre Trouduculskaya inventée par Pernod-Ricard.
> ...


quand j'étais très jeune, pour déjouer la vigilance parental je commandait exclusivement le dessert colonel -sorbet citron flotant danbs la vodka- et je passais de super après-midi  :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Ah, le colonel ! L'apprentissage des tétards. Tes parents, ils lisaient pas la carte des desserts ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

ben, tu sais, avec 2 bouteilles de pinard, plus l'apero, ils voyaient plus grand chose...


----------

